# Is your MHF clock out



## artona

Hi

We know the clocks have gone forward this weekend.......do you need to adjust your MHF clock?

You will know if the posts do not match real time.

To Change click on account at the top of the page, then your account page from the drop down menu, then change info

or click here

you will get a page that looks like










the two red areas are where you need to change things. In the top one change it to gmt+1

then press the lower one - save changes

stew


----------



## zulurita

Thanks for the rminder.


----------



## Fatalhud

I didn't know there was a clock   

Alan H


----------



## bognormike

a timely reminder, Stew!! 8)


----------



## Zebedee

Yes, very useful Stew.  

We've had loads of new members since last September, so I've made this a sticky.

If someone bumps it every so often it will stay at the top . . . ready to advise all those who didn't realise they need to edit their profile.  

Dave


----------



## CaGreg

My MHF clock was an hour ahead since well... not sure really but probably since the last hour change, so this morning it is correct again.

Ca


----------



## artona

Hi

:lol: Ca

stew


----------



## Spacerunner

Since becoming a retired old git I have to ask myself, "am I bovvered?" :lol:

At least the motorhome's clock is right for the first time since October!


----------



## sallytrafic

CaGreg said:


> My MHF clock was an hour ahead since well... not sure really but probably since the last hour change, so this morning it is correct again.
> 
> Ca


Lets face it Ca when has an hour mattered in Ireland


----------



## sallytrafic

Its normally about day 2 before people who are new start noticing


----------



## bognormike

Spacerunner said:


> Since becoming a retired old git I have to ask myself, "am I bovvered?" :lol:
> 
> At least the motorhome's clock is right for the first time since October!


yes, mine too! I normally keep the dashboard clock on BST - it's a real pain to try and change it 8)


----------



## oilslick

*Is this a silly question?*

I must admit I was slightly surprised to think that all the members of this forum would have to go and change the clock settings twice a year!

Isnt it possible to just do a collective change? Or write the code to get the time off the internet?

Grant


----------



## Penquin

Just checking!

Working perfectly, thanks!


----------

